# Are the heated seats worth $500?



## jeffinohio (Oct 9, 2003)

Im debating on whether or not to get the heated front seats for $500 or whether I should get the sport package for $600 for a 04 330 coupe. If you had a choice which option would you get and why? I know the best option is to get both but im trying to price the car to within my budget since the new price increase is coming after January.


----------



## dasWolf (Jan 4, 2002)

yes


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

If I had to pick one, the sport suspension would be my pick.


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

jeffinohio said:


> Im debating on whether or not to get the heated front seats for $500 or whether I should get the sport package for $600 for a 04 330 coupe. If you had a choice which option would you get and why? I know the best option is to get both but im trying to price the car to within my budget since the new price increase is coming after January.


Tough choice... I love the heated seats, but not at the expense of the sport package. If you could only do one, I would go sport.

However, if it were me, why cheap out of a $500 option on a $37K car.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Yes, I would get them again.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

mquetel said:


> However, if it were me, why cheap out of a $500 option on a $37K car.


What he said.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

No. Only wimps need heated seats. 

(how cold does it get in Ohio?)


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

ff said:


> No. Only wimps need heated seats.
> 
> (how cold does it get in Ohio?)


If I had my car in a garage, I would say it is not worth it. But right now (and for at least another winter) my car stays outside, so the heated seats are nice for the first 5 minutes until the heater gets going. My fiancee likes them a lot.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

dasWolf said:


> yes


 :thumbup:


----------



## gIzzE (Aug 10, 2003)

I didnt get them on mine and I really regret it, I have a 25 min journey to work in the morning and for the last few weeks I still have cold thighs and arse by the time I get out 

get both


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

SP should be automatic :slap:

I had heated seats in the Acura TL and they only warmed the ass. BMW's heat the back too, and they sure were *niiiiiiiice* with an open top in Munich on the 1st of November :thumbup:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

I really like my heated seats, but if I had to choose between the two, it would be a no brainier. I would NEVER choose anything over the Sport Package (or Performance Package in my case). That's the whole reason why I drive a bimmer in the first place. 

My vote is for the Sport Package.

Jeff, where abouts Ohio are you from?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> If I had my car in a garage, I would say it is not worth it. But right now (and for at least another winter) my car stays outside, so the heated seats are nice for the first 5 minutes until the heater gets going. My fiancee likes them a lot.


I was going to say the same thing. If you have a garage (heated or not) then there is not that much to gain from heated seats - assuming that you maybe have 2 months of "winter" there. SP you have all of the time.

I have a heated garage and I also have heated seats (un-deletable standard feature for Finnish BMWs) and I don't really have any use for the heated seats. My wife uses them now and then during the winter.

My vote would be SP.

-


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

ff said:


> No. Only wimps need heated seats.
> 
> (how cold does it get in Ohio?)


Not as cold as it does in Syracuse, NY. Having heated seats here isn't being wimpy it's being freakin smart. Did I mention its 8 degrees today??  Sprt AND heated seats. Thats what I did.....and then came the snow tires :tsk:


----------



## emilford (Nov 14, 2003)

Is it possible to have aftermarket equipment installed for heated seats? I bought my car used...found the perfect car, but it didn't have heated seats. I'd like the option, but I wouldn't be to upset if I was stuck with plain seats. Any aftermarket options?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> If I had to pick one, the sport suspension would be my pick.


A 330Ci already has the sports suspension. Sport package is just sport seats and different wheels. That being said, it's still the best option to get.

But heated seats are great, garage or no garage. I'd get both.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

I find that heated seats do more than just heat your backside when you start your car. They are great for long drives. I find it somewhat massaging to have some heat on the back. I would say that for the cold winters in ohio as well as the length of your drives should be taken into consideration. The sport package will give you more bolstered seats which are also a huge plus. But as its been said, why cheap yourself $500 on a high $30k car? Buckle down and get both.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> A 330Ci already has the sports suspension. Sport package is just sport seats and different wheels. That being said, it's still the best option to get.
> 
> But heated seats are great, garage or no garage. I'd get both.


I agree. I would too. But if you can't afford it is just another point for the tiebraker.

My point is that you could get by without them easier if you have a garage.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

I do not know off the top of my head what comes on the sport package in a coupe. If the coupe comes with the sport seats, I know it comes with the sport suspension so you should be OK.

This is the first winter that I have had heated seats and now that it is cold I use them almost every time I get into the car. Heated seats are like electric mirrors and electric seats, until you have them you don't miss them but once you have had them you will never want a car without them.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> My point is that you could get by without them easier if you have a garage.


Okay, fair enough. I disagree.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

ff said:


> No. Only wimps need heated seats.
> 
> (how cold does it get in Ohio?)


The coldest I have ever been was in Toledo, OH in January. High wind off the lake made it feel like -22F. It was one of those experiences that just makes you wonder at how awesome weather can be.

Oh, and my wife and I both have heated seats. It's the best marriage enhancing option ever offered.


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

jeffinohio said:


> Im debating on whether or not to get the heated front seats for $500 or whether I should get the sport package for $600 for a 04 330 coupe. If you had a choice which option would you get and why? I know the best option is to get both but im trying to price the car to within my budget since the new price increase is coming after January.


My wife likes the heated seats thats one of the reason I got it for her otherwise Id on't care if I freeze my rear off


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> It's the best marriage enhancing option ever offered.


This is the absolute truth! :thumbup:


----------



## MR325iT (Feb 21, 2002)

Actually, I've got black vinyl and lots of sun / heat during the summer. If I need anything, it's chilled seats.

I never thought I'd appreciate heated seats until I sat in a friend's Mercedes. Those things warm up way faster than the heater, and it's a nice treat for the muscles in your lower back.

That being said, though, I'd rather take the SP. Just different priorities.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

I love the heated seats and use them all the time. During the fall months, I'll often have the moonroof open, no heat on and the heated seats going. It's pretty kewl.

Q: If you car breaks down during the winter months and you are stranded but you battery works, how long could you go with keeping the heated seats on before the battery quits? It would be a good way to stay warm inside the vehicle.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

I can't imagine life without my heated seats!! More crucial than the sport package?? Only you can decide.

My husband tends to keep the car temp cooler than I like, so being able to turn my seat heat on keeps our marriage a teensy bit more blissful.


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

When it's under 70 degrees, I love to drive around with the top down, windows up, and the heated seats on. Keeps me nice and comfy. :thumbup:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

To me, heated seats are well worth their price. They work a lot faster than the heater so you don't freeze your ass off before your heater kicks in. I am glad that I waited for the right car to get the exact options I wanted!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SP > heated seats, by a large margin.

That being said, get both.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Plaz said:


> SP > heated seats, by a large margin.
> 
> That being said, get both.


What he said. Heated seats are really nice on long drives, though. Get out every couple of hours, stretch, get back in, turn the heat on. It's really nice on the back, just like having a hot pad.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> Oh, and my wife and I both have heated seats. It's the best marriage enhancing option ever offered.


True, heated seats can enhance marriage. But a nav system can save one.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

If you can afford it, I'd get both. But if I only had one choice, it would be for the sport package. The heated seats you'll only use for part of the year while the sport package will bring you joy everytime the car is driven.

I have both in my car and love them. All of my female friends love the heated seats. Most of them will even use them during the night in the spring and summer.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

LordByron said:


> My wife likes the heated seats thats one of the reason I got it for her otherwise Id on't care if I freeze my rear off


So true - women do love the "butt warmers" (as my SO calls them).
Of course, I'm not complaining either....
:eeps:


----------



## milski (Aug 25, 2003)

FireFly said:


> I love the heated seats and use them all the time. During the fall months, I'll often have the moonroof open, no heat on and the heated seats going. It's pretty kewl.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I do that a lot too.
Also, very nice if you're sleeping in the car (as a passeneger) - no need to crank up the A/C or use a blanket.


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

yes it worth it. you can also use it other times, like to relax your back. but i think the spt pkg is a better option. depends also if you love or hate your gf/wf


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

jeffinohio said:


> Im debating on whether or not to get the heated front seats for $500 or whether I should get the sport package for $600 for a 04 330 coupe. If you had a choice which option would you get and why? I know the best option is to get both but im trying to price the car to within my budget since the new price increase is coming after January.


Jeff re: the heated seats, if you park outside often they are definately a great option, I had them in my TL and loved them, I dont drive my convertible in the really bad stuff, so I passed on them for this one.

Well worth it for colder climates !


----------



## Kempe (Feb 18, 2002)

This is ridiculous. Of course you get the SP if you can only have one. For god's sake get a hot water bottle. But, that being said, damn, the BMW heated seats are the BEST and damn, I love them. They almost guarantee me sex from totally tuned on, warm butt female companion. Get both.


----------



## otto325ci (Apr 16, 2002)

You must without a doubt get the sport package. At 600 it's worth every penny if not just for the sport seats then just for pure aesthetics. I also got the heated seats but was not going to until my dealer said she would do it for cost. I don't regret it one bit I think its the greatest feature.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Ack said:


> ...All of my female friends love the heated seats. Most of them will even use them during the night in the spring and summer....


Same here!!! Can anyone explain why girls love "seat warmers"???


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

Plaz said:


> True, heated seats can enhance marriage. But a nav system can save one.


Very true. My first BMW was not special ordered and came with heated seats. My wife has insisted on having them in every BMW we have ordered since.

NAV on the other hand, has eliminated a major cause of friction on road trips.

Get both.


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Johnny_Hotcakes said:


> Heated seats, in my opinion, are only good for the first 5 minutes. After that they get too hot, even on the lowest settings. I say go for the sports package, it's money well spent.


I agree. They are usually only good for the first five minutes or less, unless it is extremely cold. Without them my butt and back are uncomfortable for much longer than five minutes because the leather or leatherette is "cold soaked".

I got the CWP to get the fold down rear seat and thought that the heated seats would be worthless. That's because I hadn't experienced them in my previous E46. The only way I think I could stand not having them now would be with cloth seats.

I think you'll note that most of the people who have replied fall in two categories:
1. Those with heated seats - generally recommend them.
2. Those without heated seats - don't recommend them. I think some of these people might change their mind if they lived with them for a period of time.

One of the benefits of having the heated seats is being able to take of my bulky coat because the heated seats kick in very fast. After a few minutes the car's heater is working well I turn down the seats or turn them off and I'm driving in comfort and not all bundled up and restricted by a big coat.


----------



## Shamrock (Sep 4, 2003)

jeffinohio said:


> Im debating on whether or not to get the heated front seats for $500 or whether I should get the sport package for $600 for a 04 330 coupe. If you had a choice which option would you get and why? I know the best option is to get both but im trying to price the car to within my budget since the new price increase is coming after January.


Get the sports package.

I jut got my 330i w/o heated seats and I don't regret it. For me it was between a loaded 325i, or a more stripped-down 330i. I went with the 330i with SP, roof, and fold-down rear seats (for road bike). I could have afforded the $500 heated seats, but felt the $500 could be better spent elsewhere (felt the same way about the xenons and leather, and don't regret not having those either).


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

Shamrock said:


> Get the sports package.
> 
> I jut got my 330i w/o heated seats and I don't regret it. For me it was between a loaded 325i, or a more stripped-down 330i. I went with the 330i with SP, roof, and fold-down rear seats (for road bike). I could have afforded the $500 heated seats, but felt the $500 could be better spent elsewhere (felt the same way about the xenons and leather, and don't regret not having those either).


Interesting, I too had the choice between a loaded 325xi and a less equipped 330. However I chose the 325. I find the power of the 2.5 engine in a 3 series to be ample particularly given the low speed limits, large number of police cruisers and the volume of traffic in my area (the NYC metro area). Xenon lights (no street lights in my town but lots of trees with deer hiding behind them), AWD (to get up my long driveway which is normally covered in ice in the winter) and heated seats were much more valuable to me.

We also have a NAV system in both our BMWs. I would choose that over the 330 where ever I lived.


----------

